# GAS TRUCK (Just plain stupid?, or good deal?)



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

1999 GMC TOPKICK C6500, Standard Cab, 7.4L Gas, Automatic, Single Axle, 86,530 miles, air conditioning, ABS, Warren salt spreader on rear, 6-way Arctic hydraulic snow blade, $23,500


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

one of the back


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Never knew it snowed in Cuba. Seriously!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Winters like you wouldent belive !


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*can't be...*

that is a sweet deal, the truck looks like it is brand new! I don't see any rust, tires look good, is this a joke?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll take it, If it's not HOT! :salute:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats the cleanest 7year old truck ive ever seen. Except the plow, it looks like it just came off the dealers lot.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

sweet truck but its big for a gas engine then you load the dump up with salt or anythign else in the summer itll be heavy for it but ive never been around so thats just a guess


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

We have 4 of those exact trucks. I personally know the company that puts them together. They are a very good deal. I was skeptical of the gas engine at first but they are fine even with a full load of salt. Plus you dont have to worry if the diesel is going to start in the cold.

Id pick the truck up.

We will be buying more of them this year as well. Last year we drove them from Chicago to NY and ran them all winter and they were great.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

we have one also.....no problem as far as power goes...i have came out 0f the scales at 30k a couple of times from our salt supplier and she hauled like a champ.

One huge negitive is they drink like no other....we get about 5-7 MPG

Ours is an ex-penske truck and we have had quite a few issues with the charging system and our trans is on its last leg.....but im at 110k miles

i payed 32k for mine 3 years ago and it has made its money back 3 fold

i would say go for it :waving: :waving:


----------



## "MR.PLOW" (Feb 15, 2005)

*So..........*

So man did you buy the truck?:bluebounc


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Nope not this one  The truck started on fire during the test drive:yow!: Funny as hell, so I'm still looking  You should have heard the sales man try to pull it of as smoke poured out of the hood. " oh its fine, they all do this some times, ill get it looked at" Byeprsport


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I have given it some thought, but you know, I think ill keep looking :yow!: LoL

Not real picture, just a joke. Wow look at meprsport I'm the funny man xysport I'm here to amuse you, like a clown


----------



## ipc (Oct 18, 2006)

*But seriously*

Does it really snow in cuba?

What a shame about the truck. I would buy one today....maybe 2
In my experience (9 years commercial) a gas or diesel cost almost the same per hour in fuel. Just driving diesel kicks butt. Lets face it though, this is about snow plowing. I have one old 88 gm that runs $8/hr to plow. My newest diesel runs $7 minimum. on the road my gas truck gets 450km/tank deisel gets 750/tank.


----------



## me1223 (Dec 4, 2005)

Seriously it never snows in Cuba, they're south of Florida, and Florida rarely(never) gets snow. The only thing Cuba gets is hurricanes.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

me1223 said:


> Seriously it never snows in Cuba, they're south of Florida, and Florida rarely(never) gets snow. The only thing Cuba gets is hurricanes.


Just take all the fun away


----------



## 1olddog2 (Jan 5, 2005)

thats got to be a arctic snow and ice control truck. if so it was a 24 foot box at one time. it will be a good truck; they dont take the cheap way out . the will rebuild a truck with there plow and ''there salt hoppers'' run it 1 or 2 seasons and then sell them. and they make a hell of a push plow. ive been a sub of them for about 5-- 6 years good company. good people.


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

I drive a truck identicle to that minus the plow. It is a 2000. It was bought at an auction when the Nestle plant went out of business near here. It was only used to take trash to the landfill occasionally. The guy that bought it realized it was more than he needed and we bought it from him for $18,000. As of today it STILL only has 14K on it. The truck is like brand new. I thought I would like the auto tranny but I really do miss the 2 speed rear. It doesnt have all of the ass I would like but it handles 30k plus and rides like a caddy. I get a tad better than the 5-7 mpg but not a lot. I do like the looks I get when driving it. Its impressive for a small truck. Ive always had a knack for finding older trucks and cars with ridiculously low miles and this was one for the books.
Ray


----------

